# Memphis Amatuer Retriever Club



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any news on the set up's??


----------



## Martin (Feb 1, 2009)

Keith,

When is this test. New to the game and looking to see what a test looks like. I just went To Robert Milner's trial and enjoyed it greatly. Just trying to find more stuff im my area.
Martin


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

The derby and open starts today, the qualifying and amatuer starts saturday. Will finish on Sunday.


----------



## Martin (Feb 1, 2009)

Keith , thanks.


----------



## DianeL (May 4, 2004)

Info from a reliable source is that this club is good to the helpers and lunches provided were delicious.


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Any call backs or info...???


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Just heard Ammo won the derby..... Moody got 2nd .... Sehon got 3rd... thats all i got


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congratz to all!

Aaron*


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Way to go AMMO!!!!
Keep kickin that A** and racking up those points!!!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Any updates...


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Open running the water blind with 40+ dogs back. About half will run it tomorrow. It's a square entry blind with a poison bird mark picked up after the blind. Test is taking about 15 minutes.

It's been raining. I don't have call backs or much info on the Am. Sorry!


John


----------



## Kris Hunt (Feb 25, 2005)

Is that ANOTHER win for that little choco female??? WHOO HOO AMMO!!! Would that be 36 points now? And 3 or 4 wins?

Kris


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Heavy thunderstorms this morning. Am is to continue land blind but looking like it might be some time before we can start. 36 dogs back in Am. 1 2 5 6 7 8 9 11 12 14 15 16 17 19 24 26 27 28 29 31 32 35 38 40 43 45 46 49 50 51 52 53 55 58 59 60. 4 dogs ran land blind yesterday.land blind will go quickly when we get a weather break. 

Open has about 20 dogs remaining to run water blind- water mark. At nearly 15 min per dog and this storm that series will last much of the day it appears. 

Gene


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Anyone have the Q results?


----------



## john h. (Oct 15, 2007)

eight dogs back for the 4th series today in the Q.


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats all placements and JAMs it was a fun trial.Yea...Ammo was the mac ! Great job Smitty and Moose for the Q win.Jason and crew did a fine job marshaling the minors.Big thanks and shout out to the landowners and judges.Kudos to Mark Sehon and Will finishing out his Derby career with a third place,and Bobby Boudet with RJ in the Q.


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2009)

14 dogs back to the fourth in the Open. From what I've been told, the longest mark of the triple is 110 yards.

They just had yet another weather delay of 30 minutes due to hail. I'm sure the judges are hoping there are no other delays today!


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

BIG congrats to Mark Smith and the Southlake crew.

Open 1st with FC Tex and RJ with Bill.
In the Q, 1st with Moose (that's 2 wins in 4 Q's for Moose) and a JAM with new Diesel.
And, trained the dog that got the Amateur 3rd @ Shreveport. 

Old FC Diesel passed this Winter.


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Any info on the placements in the AM?


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Am. Lou Magee won and Darnell got 2nd with Diamond.... all i know


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Q results are
1st Moose/smith
2nd Buck/Lister I think
3rd Willy/Harp
4th Aggie/Henard 
Don't know Rj or jams

Am last series was going to be a double. A Flier and long retired 11 dogs back sorry don't know callbacks all I can tell ya is 17 was not one of them.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Open results?????????
Sue


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Open Results
1. Tex- Mark Smith- Jerard Ward
2. Cody- Charlie Moody- Butch Statham
3. Blew- Charlie Moody- Gene Horner
4. Porky- Charlie Moody- John Kabbes
RJ Bill- Mark Smith- EJ Krampe

Jams- Diamond- Jimmie Darnell, Raven- Charlie Moody Gwen Jones, Booty Paula Horsley,
Riparian Making Tracks- Cliff Garland, Slugger Jeff Horsley Pam Park, Magic's Remus Paul Sletten David Aul, Cane Jimmie Darnell.

Congratulations to Charlie on a great weekend. 2,3,4, and Jam in Open. 
2nd in derby with Liz. 

Gene


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Good going to that Chalmation red neck. 

I don't know Charley Moody but he seems to be working his way up, maybe that is, has worked his way up. Good going to him.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

Dang Howard, you have the local terminology down pat! 

Dave Maddox should be with us shortly, he is the breeder of both #1 and #2 in the Open. ;-)

Good going Gene on Blew's 3rd and Paula's JAM with Booty.


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Howard you nail Mr. Smith!!!!   He is pure "Chalmation". South Lake Smitty. For anyone looking for a quality trainer, look no longer.

Congrats on all placements.


----------



## bobbyb (Jul 31, 2005)

I like TEX !! yahoo !!! Moose is coming too boyz, just watch the fun !!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

A huge congrats to all contestants. The weather was not picture perfect. It was truly 
" SPRING IN THE SOUTH." Everyone pitched in to help make this trial work. A special thanks to our judges who stood out in VERY poor weather to let the rest of us suit up and run. It was a pleasure to be out with so many good people.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Gwen Jones said:


> A huge congrats to all contestants. The weather was not picture perfect. It was truly
> " SPRING IN THE SOUTH." Everyone pitched in to help make this trial work. A special thanks to our judges who stood out in VERY poor weather to let the rest of us suit up and run. It was a pleasure to be out with so many good people.


Ditto! 
Here is some pictures I took of the Derby. 
Mark Sehon and Will - 3rd Series Water Marks.
Congrats on the 3rd Place.








Keep an eye on these 2 Dogs 
Buster and Vegas 
Jay Dufour and Buster 








Wally Riffle and Vegas


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

That is Jay with Raven, not Buster, running test dog. Unfortunetly, Buster went out in the 2nd series after some great 1st series marks and a good first mark in the 2nd. But yes he does have potential. Micky or Bill who ever this may be posting you guys had a great trial as did a few others. Congrats! it was a fun judging assignment and best of all we got the best weather of the weekend! How did you guys do in Indiana?


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

YAHOO for the DANCY/COSMO boys Cody and Tex!!!
Congrats to all involved. GREAT weekend Charlie!!! Indeed a great day for the Maddox house too. 
Looks like Cody/Tex's sister Kate-MH is going have a repeat with her boyfriend Shaq!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Bobby Boudet and Sadie ready to run 3rd series water marks Q


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

Mickie, thanks for the pic. Congrats on ya'lls 2nd great weekend in a row!!!


----------



## hibanks (Apr 24, 2005)

Congrats to Jeff and Aggie on 4th in the Qual.


----------

